# Nemedri Routes



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Does any member know when Nemedri routeing was no longer obligatory ?


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Still is really, though now they call them recommended routes and there was/is a warning about unexploded ordnance.
Remember filing them as 2/O mid-70's, best I can do.


----------



## 6283 (Feb 3, 2009)

I remember a question on my original US third mate's license exam regarding the Nemedri. Does anyone know where the name "nemedri" comes from?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

here you go... http://abbreviations.yourdictionary.com/nemedri ( I didn't know until now either......)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks like :

Northern European and Mediterranean Routing Instructions.

(Routes swept for mines). Google NEMEDRI and "War Risks". First up is ectract from RINA.

David V


----------



## 6283 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks so much, Captains Cisco and Varley, for answering that!

Regards,
Mike C "6283"


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Mike,

You have managed to do what everyone else failed - promote me beyond my level of competence. Context suggested war risks, Google did the rest.

David V


----------

